# [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5 - NEU: Link zum offiziellen Forum!



## Xyrian (28. August 2009)

Ich habe nach langer Suche keinen MW5 Sammelthread gefunden, daher hab ich einfach einen erstellt. Ich werde mich drum kümmern und den nach Möglichkeit up to date halten.
[Sammelthread] Mechwarrior 5

*Allgemeines:*

Piranha Games hat große Pläne mit MechWarrior. Die letzten Teile, Mechwarrior 3, Mechwarrior 4, und diverse Addons, sind alle älter als sieben Jahre. Nachdem sich mit heutiger Computertechnik  die Graik von Computerspielen immer weiter verbessert hat, wollen Piranha Games diese Technik nutzen, um das Erlebnis eines über 12 Meter hohen Metallkolosses, der durch die Straßen stapft, auf ein nie gesehenes Niveau heben. 
Einen Vorgeschmack darauf liefert der Trailer weiter unten, der angeblich teilweise aus InGame-Sequenzen besteht. (Was aber angezweifelt wird.) 
Inhaltlich wird MechWarrior mit einer Einzelspielerkampagne, einem 4-Spieler Koopmodus und einem großen Multiplayermodus ausgestattet. Eines der Hauptfeatures des Spiels soll das Sammeln von Informationen über den Gegner darstellen. Um den Gegner aufzuspüren, stehen so reichhaltige Mittel zur Verfügung: unbemannte Scannerdrohnen, mit Scheinwerfern bestückte leichte Mechs, die ihre Informationen an die Lanzenkameraden weitergeben etc. 
Die Entwickler wollen, dass jede Mechklasse eine wirkliche Bedeutung hat, das es nicht nur darum geht, wer den größten, schwersten Mech hat. Ein Erfahrungsfeature befindet sich in Entwicklung, welches das Festhalten an einem Mechtyp belohnt, sodass der Pilot immer besser trifft, je länger er in einem bestimmten Mech sitzt. Auf diesem Weg, so hoffen die Entwickler, soll es möglich sein, die komplette Kampagne in einem leichten Mech durchzuspielen. Mit einem leichten Mech bieten sich natürlich andere Wege, das Spiel durchzuspielen, als mit einem überschweren Mech, was die Wiederspielbarkeit erhöhen soll. Tatsächlich soll sich die Kampagne an die gewählte Mechklasse anpassen. 
Ein Punkt, der nihct verraten wird, ist die Anzahl von Mechs in dem Spiel. Ofiziell bekannt sind bis jetzt nur vier Mechtypen: der Jenner, der Warhammer, der Atlas und der Rifleman. Nicht enthalten sein werden all diese Mechs, deren Design aus der Animevorlage entnommen ist, etwa der _Hermes_. 
Das Spiel wird paralel für PC und Xbox 3560 entwickelt, jedoch wird die PC-Version wahrscheinlich einige Zusatzfeatures enthalten. 
Das Erscheinungsdatum des Spiels ist noch offen, vor allem, da Piranha Games immer noch keinen Publisher für sein Spiel gefunden hat.

*MECHWARRIOR IV MERCENARIES MIT MEKTEK MECHPACKS ZUM KOSTENLOSEN DOWNLOAD:

*MekTek.net Development - Mechwarrior4 Mercenaries Downloads
Der Download erfolgt über den hauseigenen Bittorrentclient MTX von Mektek. Einfach herunterladen, installieren und Mechwarrior 4 auswählen. MTX aktualisiert euer Spiel, wenn neue Updates anstehen. Viel Spaß 

* MECHWARRIORFORUM:
*www.mechwarrior-center.de


*Trailer:

* #1: Teaser I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvZ8SSZAr2w
Das erste Lebenszeichen eines fünften Teils... Der Fuß gehört vermutlich zu einem _Warhammer_-Omnimech, zu dem aus dem großen Trailer.

#2: Teaser II
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FKA6akDP0E
Derselbe _Warhammer_...

#3: Teaser III
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdEtLlnTkfY
Der hier ist ein 30-Tonnen-_Jenner_, der ist ebenfalls aus dem Trailer bekannt.

#4: Trailer I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orhOvbfyyJw
Sollte mittlerweile jeder kennen. Drei Mechs kämpfen in einer engen Stadt gegeneinander: Ein _Warhammer_, ein _Jenner_ und ein riesiger _Atlas_.


Bekannte Informationen: (wird aktualisiert)

*Titel:* MechWarrior
*Entwickler:* Piranha Games, Smith and Tinker
*Plattformen:* PC, Xbox 360
*Umfang:* Kampange, 4-Spieler Koop
*Erscheinungstermin: *vermutlich 1. Quartal 2010


Inhalt: (wird aktualisiert)

Kampagne: 

Im Jahr 3015 startet Haus Kurita, die Nachkommen des altterranischen Japan, eine Invasion auf den Planeten Deshler. Die Invasionsstreitkräfte töten bei einem Angriff die gesamte Familie des Protagonisten, eines jungen, adligen MechKriegers namens Adrian Khol. Dieser sinnt auf Rache gegen seine Erzrivalen. 

Mechliste: (wird aktualisiert)

_Jenner_ - 30 Tonnen
_Rifleman_ - 60 Tonnen
_Warhammer_ - 70 Tonnen
_Atlas_ - 100 Tonnen

Entwicklung:

Die Entwicklung von Mechwarrior hat meinen Informationen zufolge am achten Juli 2009 begonnen:



			
				Piranha Games schrieb:
			
		

> *Wednesday, July 8th, 2009:*
> Piranha Games announces development of MechWarrior for the Xbox 360 (TM) and PC.


 

Quellen:

www.gamersglobal.de
www.IGN.com
MechWarrior
Und zuletzt ein Interview in englischer Sprache mit den Enwicklern:
MechWarrior Q&A - The First Details - PC Feature at IGN​


----------



## Justin Bieber (28. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

muss man die anderen teile kennen von der story her??


----------



## Xyrian (29. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*



StormraidR schrieb:


> muss man die anderen teile kennen von der story her??


Daraus schließe ich, dass du sie nicht kennst 
Nein, muss man nicht. in den anderen Teilen gehts um was ganz anderes


----------



## Xyrian (30. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

Update: Potenzieller Erscheinungstermin sowie ein diskutables Gerücht... Austeigen und als Fußsoldat herumlaufen, was meint ihr dazu? Ich finde, wenn das Feature umgesetzt wird, und man eventuell sogar (Achtung Spekulation!) andere Mechs klauen könnte... DAS wäre mal fett 

€dit: High-Res Bilder von PC-Games im Anhmang hochgeladen...


----------



## Redhopper (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

sorry wenn ich dich berichtige der "Warhammer hat 70tonnen"


----------



## Redhopper (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

Spiele seit 3jahren Mechwarrior4 im Hardcore Mod


----------



## Redhopper (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

im Liga betrieb aber sau schwer und echt gut


----------



## Xyrian (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*



Redhopper schrieb:


> sorry wenn ich dich berichtige der "Warhammer hat 70tonnen"



Habs editiert


----------



## hempsmoker (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, MechWarrior 4 is ja nun wirklich schon ne Weile her, hat aber sauviel Spaß gemacht! Und mit der heutigen Technik kann man in dem Genre sicher was gutes hervorbringen!


----------



## Cionara (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

Sieht ganz gut aus, auch wenn ich nicht so der Scifi Fan bin.
Im DCS: Black Shark Forum arbeitet ein verrücktes Kerlchen an einem Mechwarrior Simpit.

14ft tall mechwarrior/muliti simpit - ED Forums




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redhopper (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

Nur frage ich mich wenn das in dem trailer die Spielegrafik sein soll was muss mein Rechner dann für Anforderung erfüllen fahre jetzt noch dualcore Amd x64 6000+ xfx 9800gtx+ 4gb ram ob das noch ausreicht?


----------



## Xyrian (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*



Redhopper schrieb:


> Nur frage ich mich wenn das in dem trailer die Spielegrafik sein soll was muss mein Rechner dann für Anforderung erfüllen fahre jetzt noch dualcore Amd x64 6000+ xfx 9800gtx+ 4gb ram ob das noch ausreicht?



Kann man zum momentaten Zeitpunkt nur schwer sagen... 
Ich hab leider gar keine Informationen zur Engine, also bleibt und nur das Beste zu hoffen


----------



## Simita (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

geiles ding!!! Wurde echt zeit das sich da ma was bewegt.


----------



## Redhopper (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

Da hast du recht Simita bei uns in der Unit sind auch schon alle heiss auf das spiel.
MBO Germany  so heist unser verein.


----------



## Redhopper (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

Schönes bild vom Fafnir, hast du den von den MWLL?


----------



## Xyrian (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*



Redhopper schrieb:


> Schönes bild vom Fafnir, hast du den von den MWLL?


Mein Userbild? Nö, ist von MW4... Ein Desktophintergrund. Die Von MWLL sind aber auch schick


----------



## Conan (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*



Redhopper schrieb:


> Nur frage ich mich wenn das in dem trailer die Spielegrafik sein soll was muss mein Rechner dann für Anforderung erfüllen fahre jetzt noch dualcore Amd x64 6000+ xfx 9800gtx+ 4gb ram ob das noch ausreicht?



Das Spiel kommt auch für Xbox. Also brauchen wir uns über Grafik keine Sorgen machen. Dein PC wird da schon reichen.


----------



## Braineater (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

ich hatte gerade die tage so gedacht...ach nen neues mechwarrior wär doch mal geil...und jetzt les ich das hier


----------



## Redhopper (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

Na siehste hier bekommst du alle Infos.
Bin leidenschaftlicher MW Zocker.
Am liebsten Lights und Mediums


----------



## Xyrian (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

So, für alle hoffnungslosen MW-Freaks hab ich noch was um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken...
Papermechs!
Dutzende Mechfiguren aus Papier, zum Ausschneiden und zusammenkleben 
Ich bau mir grad einen MW4-Madcat 

Achja, um nicht Offtopic zu werden: Keine Neuigkeiten zu MW5, leider 

€dit: Um die runtergeladenen Dateien zu öffnen, braucht ihr Pepakura.
Der Builder kostet was, der Viewer ist kostenlos. Von dem aus könnt ihr auch ausdrucken 

€dit, die zweite: Siehe Anhang


----------



## Redhopper (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

Und vergiss nicht die Jungs von MekTek haben MW4 demnächst auch zum download freigegeben mit neuen Features


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

Und hier nochmal nen LINK für den Trailer in HD!
Dein alter Full-Trailer funzt ja net mehr.

MfG Conner


----------



## hempsmoker (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

sehr nett


----------



## Xyrian (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

Hab das Video ersetzt 
Wenn man MW4 kostenlos downloaden kann, landet der Link selbstverständlich auch hier.


----------



## Redhopper (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

noch 7 Std bis man downloaden kann hier der Link dazu

Are You Ready?


----------



## hempsmoker (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

coole sache, danke! 

Von wann war MW4 nochmal?


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

2001 ist es erschienen.


----------



## Xyrian (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wann der Server von MekTek zusammenbricht, wenn heut Nacht alle MW4 saugen...


----------



## DarkMo (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

*pfeiff* den doofen timer anguggn narft ^^
aber falls das ingameszenen sin - hui. ma guggn was die zukunft so an berichten bringt.

edit: un nu? der timer is abgelaufen, aber da steht nur coming soon - doll ><


----------



## Redhopper (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

Sorry 
wuste ja nicht das Mech Assault dahinter steckt


----------



## feivel (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

ich glaub da würd ich mir auf jeden fall eine demo mal anschauen..ich hoffe es wird eine geben....


----------



## DarkMo (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

aso, das hatte also nix mit dem free download von MW4 zu tun? schade ^^ aber schön hamses gemacht gehabt ^^


----------



## Redhopper (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

Für alle die es nicht abwarten können die Mechliving legend jungens haben ihre Beta rausgbracht ist gut gelungen die umsetzung basiert auf der Crysis engine.

hier der link:MechWarrior: Living Legends

super Grafik und die Mechs sehen auch geil aus.Sehr realistisch


----------



## Xyrian (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

Wow, ich hab grade 88 Seeder oO

Xyrian


----------



## Redhopper (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

Was bitte ist ein 88Seeder?


----------



## hempsmoker (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

Ich glaub das hat was mit Torrents zu tun.


----------



## Xyrian (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

Jo ^^



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Seeder sind die Personen, die die Datei bereits vollständig geladen haben.


Wenn die Datei vollständig heruntergeladen ist, gibt ein Seeder die Datei an andere Personen weiter (die heißen dann Leecher) 
Je mehr Seeder es gibt, desto schneller ist der Download  

Achja, Topic: Nichts. Weder neue Bilder, noch Informationen...  Ich glaube ja, das Game kriegen wir nicht vor Herbst in die Finger.

Xyrian


----------



## Redhopper (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

Na jetzt weiss ich ja Bescheid


----------



## Franko (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

Gibt es denn eigentlich schon was neues zu MW 5 b.z.w. zum Download  von MW 4?


----------



## Xyrian (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*

Ja und nein. Mechwarrior hat jetzt ein eigenes Forum (sogar schon länger, ich habs nur nicht gefunden ) Link gazu gibts im Startpost 
In diesem Forum findet sich der Hinweis, dass es mit dem Free-Download wohl noch dauert... 

Xyrian


----------



## Franko (15. Februar 2010)

Danke für  die schnelle Antwort. Müssen wir uns also noch gedulden


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolySh!t (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] MechWarrior 5*



Cionara schrieb:


> Sieht ganz gut aus, auch wenn ich nicht so der Scifi Fan bin.
> Im DCS: Black Shark Forum arbeitet ein verrücktes Kerlchen an einem Mechwarrior Simpit.
> 
> 14ft tall mechwarrior/muliti simpit - ED Forums
> ...


Haha lol mit der Cyborg als Tasta


----------



## Xyrian (15. Februar 2010)

Btw, die Mechwarrior Living Legends Beta ist ja mittlerweile draußen... 
www.mechlivinglegends.net
Viel Spaß an die Leute, die Crysis haben :/

Xyrian


----------



## Franko (16. Februar 2010)

Also muss man Crysis haben hab ich das richtig verstanden? Bei startet nämlich das Spiel nicht da eine crysis.exe nicht gefunden werden konnte.
Schade müssen wir halt noch warten.

Gruß Franko


----------



## DarkMo (16. Februar 2010)

langts denn, wenn man irgend ne exe so umbenennt? ^^


----------



## Xyrian (16. Februar 2010)

Öhm, das ist ein Crysis-Mod... Natürlich braucht man da Crysis für  Ist aber alles auf der Webseite erklärt...

Xyrian


----------



## kero81 (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo Xyrian,
gibt es schon einen erscheinungstermin für Mechwarrior 5?


----------



## Xyrian (20. Februar 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hallo Xyrian,
> gibt es schon einen erscheinungstermin für Mechwarrior 5?



Kein spezifisches Datum, leider. Ein Admin vom Mechwarrior-Center behauptet jedoch:


			
				Jestian schrieb:
			
		

> Ob Mechwarrior 5 nun erscheinen wird steht noch nicht fest. Aber wenn es  erscheinen wird kann man frühestens im 3. Quartal 2010 mit dem Spiel  rechnen.


Ich denke, das ist die momentan genaueste Angabe, die wir haben.  Soweit ich weiß haben die nicht mal einen Publisher gefunden...

Andererseits: Ist doch gut, dass die sich Zeit lassen, dann kommt wnigstens kein halbfertiges Bugspektakel á la Gothic 3 raus... 

Gruß
Xyrian


----------



## Franko (20. März 2010)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Kein spezifisches Datum, leider. Ein Admin vom *Mechwarrior-Center* behauptet jedoch:




Diese Seite lässt sich nicht mehr aufrufen. Gibt es wohl nicht mehr.

Gruß Franko


----------



## boerigard (30. April 2010)

Heute wurde nun, nachdem Microsoft in der vorherigen Woche sein O.k. gegeben hat, MechWarrior 4: Mercenaries (Wikipedia-Link) öffentlich freigegeben.

Siehe:
Mechwarrior 4 Free Release
Da findet sich auch die Liste aller Features.

Download und Installation (und spätere Updates) erfolgen über den MekTex-Client (spezieller Torrent-Client) und der Download ist etwa 1,7 GB schwer.

Wer sich hier MechWarrior: Living Legends Grafik erwartet, kann gleich weiter gehen. Spiel und die Engine sind von 2002. Dafür bittet es aber etwas was MWLL nicht bieten: Mechs und Konfigurationen in erschlagender Vielfalt. Und eine Kampagne.

Multiplayer gibt es auch. Server und Spieler sind schon genügend online.

Diverse Controller werden auch unterstützt, hat zb. auch gleich meinen XBox 360 Controller erkannt und spielt sich sogar ganz gut damit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redhopper (5. Juni 2010)

Das spiel ist super vor allem da man es ohne CD spielt.


----------



## Wolfgang (13. September 2010)

Ist inzwischen ein Release Date bekannt??

Ich hatte...
-MechCommanderII
-MechWarrior4: Vengeance
-MechWarrior4: BlackKnight
-MechWarrior4: Mercenaries
-und die kleinen Papakura Figuren 
...auch schon zwischen. MW4:M war echt cool. Die Spiele haben ein gewisses Retrofeeling.


----------



## Xyrian (14. September 2010)

Ich kann hier auch nur die Daten veröffentlichen, die bekannt sind... Das letzte, von dem ich gehört habe ist, dass es Copyrightprobleme mit Harmony Gold USA gab, weil der Warhammer aus dem Previewvideo dem Destroid Tomahawk aus dem Macrossuniversum ähnelt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warhammer IIC (Battletech)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Destroid Tomahawk (Macross)

Man sieht leichte Unterschiede... Der Tomahawk ist eher ein Transformersähnlicher Roboter,  der hat einen klar abgesetzten Kopf und alles. Der Warhammer dagegen hat ein Cockpit, das ist auch auf den bildern zu sehen.

Tja... Ich dachte bis jetzt, der Warhammer wäre FASAexklusiv. 

So Far, XYrian


----------



## Wolfgang (14. September 2010)

Och ne. Jetzt schlagen die sich wegen so einen Müll die Köpfe ein...
Naja, wenigstens hab ich ein Release Date gefunden: 01.01.2011
Wenns stimmt fänd ich es okay, ein Quartal verkrafte ich noch (so gerade).
Jedoch verstehe ich nicht was ComBild da als Systemvoraussetzungen angegeben hat....????


----------



## n1salat (24. September 2010)

Ich freu mich auch enorm drauf... zocke derzeit den Crysis Mod MWLL (Mechwarrior: Living Legends) und das bockt auch richtig  hoffentlich kommts bald


----------



## TechnoThorsten (26. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Mechwarrior (5) Freunde 

Ich hoffe das Mechwarrior 5 nun endlich bald rauskommt. Das es sowie Wolfgang sagt glaube ich leider nicht weil wieso sollte ein Spiel am 01.01.2011 rauskommen das ist ein Feiertag.

Hoffe aber wie er sagt das es innerhalb des 1. Quartals 2011 rauskommt weil drauf warten tun wir alle ja nun langsam mal genug. 

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht eine ahnung was mit der Seite Mechwarrior-Center.de los ist?
Immer wenn ich versuche darauf zuzugreifen steht dort : Ich habe keine berechtigung auf diese seite zuzugreifen. Kann es sein das sie die Seite offline gestellt haben? Und hat wer vielleicht nochn eine ahnung wie es mit dem Rechtsstreit steht? Finde leider nichts

mfg TechnoThorsten


----------



## Freshjive (1. Oktober 2010)

So... nachdem im Juli 2009 das Video zum MW-Relaunch aufgetaucht war, war ich sofort Feuer und Flamme... nachdem dann eine ganze Weile Funkstille herrschte wurde ich unruhig und habe nun seit Ende letzten Jahres immer mal wieder Nachforschungen zu Mechwarrior (5) betrieben und wollte Euch mal meine Erfahrungen mitteilen...

Ich habe seit Dezember letzten Jahres ca. einmal wöchentlich E-Mails zu Smith and Tinker sowie zu Pirhana Games verschickt - auch gestern noch einmal... keine Antwort - noch nicht einmal ein Fitzelchen. Ok - war zu erwarten. Selbst ein Telefonanruf Mitte dieses Jahres bei Pirhana in Vancouver brachte keine neuen Erkenntnisse - "sorry, still no comment"... okayyy - ich hätte damals zumindest gedacht, dass ich auf die freundliche Frage, ob die auf der Homepage abgebildeten Informationen noch aktuell sind (dort wird Mechwarrior auch heute noch als "currently under development" geführt), einen kleinen Hinweis erhalte.

Auch über den Rechtsstreit mit Harmony Gold wegen der "Unseen Mechs" bzw. speziell wegen des Warhammers im Promo Video, der dem Destroid Tomahawk (Macross) wohl zu ähnlich sah, gibt es keine weiteren Informationen... das wurde weiter oben ja auch schon aufgegriffen. Die Internetseite von Smith and Tinker wird schon seit ziemlich genau einem Jahr nicht mehr gepflegt und die darin aufgeführten Stellenangebote sind auch schon uralt...

Die einzige Internetseite, die ein Release-Datum angibt, ist die Computerbild-Spiele... Juhu! Dort steht der 01.01.2011 - ein Feiertag. Na klar... die machen ja auch kein bischen Promo vorher sondern es reicht ein kleines Video anderthalb Jahre vorher raus zu bringen und dann einfach zu releasen... 

Zumindest der Promo-Free-Release von MW 4 gab mir etwas Hoffnung, dass kurz danach Neuigkeiten erscheinen würden... aber nichts tat sich... ich befürchte nun ernsthaft, dass das Projekt den Bach runter gegangen ist...

Nun, vielleicht erbarmt sich ja mal einer der Redakteure diesem Thema und kann ein bischen Licht ins Dunkel bringen...


----------



## Freshjive (13. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm... das Interesse scheint sich ja in Grenzen zu halten...



Kann nicht mal einer a bisserl Licht ins Dunkel bringen?


----------



## TechnoThorsten (17. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute,

ich weiß ja nicht ob ihr es schon wisst, aber ich glaube für alle fans von uns gibt es nun gute Neuigkeiten. Ich war mal auf der Seite von Piranha-Games und habe dort gelesen das sie seit dem 3. September 2010, Mechwarrior 5 in der Entwicklung haben. Also sind die Rechtsstreit Probleme wohl endlich ein Ende gefunden. Es wird zwar also noch ein bisschen dauern aber das heißt das wir uns auf etwas freuen können. Ich habe denen auch eine E-mail geschrieben und hoffe doch das ich nun bald eine antwort kriege mal sehen was sie mir antworten. Sobald ich die E-mail bekommen habe schreibe ich noch einmal.

mfg TechnoThorsten


----------



## Xyrian (17. Oktober 2010)

Hm, ich kann diese Information nirgends finden... Wärst du so gut, mir einen Link zu geben, dann füg ich das in den Startpost ein? Ich danke schonmal präventiv 

Gruß


----------



## BolbyM (17. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand mal wieder Neuigkeiten? 01.01.2011 wäre zwar toll, aber bisher hat man nichts mehr gehört und iwie kann ich das mittlerweile nicht mehr glauben. MW4 Vengeance schockt nicht mehr so richtig...

Ach ja, auf der Piranha Games-Seite habe ich nihts gefunden, was eine Aussage bzgl. des Erscheinungsdatums ermöglichen würde...

http://www.piranha-games.com/MechWarrior.html


----------



## Xyrian (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab im Startpost das neuste Entwicklungsdatum stehen das mir bekannt ist  Änderungsvorschläge sind aber gern gesehen.

Gruß


----------



## TechnoThorsten (17. Oktober 2010)

Also ich weiß der BolbyM hat die seite wo ich es her habe schon gepostet aber hier noch einmal von mir 

Welcome to Piranha Games!
MechWarrior

und wenn man die Seite von Piranha öffnet steht gleich auf der linken seite:

Friday, September 3rd, 2010:
Duke Nukem Forever! Announced at Pax today! After many months of hard work and tight lips, Piranha's team is finally able to share the excitement of the project they've been working on!

Übersetzung auf kurz für leute die es nicht genau wissen:

Sie sind froh mitteilen zu können das sie endlich mit dem Projekt Mechwarrior (5) beginnen können.

Ich erwarte ja auch noch eine E-mail von denen mal sehen was sie mir für Informationen geben, wenn sie mir überhaupt welche geben. Aber ich kann es  kaum noch erwarten das spiel endlich ZOCKEN zu können das wird der bestimmt der blanke hammer alleine die Grafik schon wenn man das mal so mit MW4 vergeleicht voll geil. Aber wir mussten ja auch lang genung warten  .

Sobald ich die Mail gekommen habe teile ich meine Informationen mit euch 

mfg TechnoThorsten


----------



## Freshjive (18. Oktober 2010)

TechnoThorsten schrieb:


> Also ich weiß der BolbyM hat die seite wo ich es her habe schon gepostet aber hier noch einmal von mir
> 
> Welcome to Piranha Games!
> MechWarrior
> ...



Sorry, aber das ist Mumpitz.... klick mal auf read more und dann wird´s auch für dich deutlich.

*"*Piranha Games' team is proud to finally be able to announce the project it has been working so hard on these past few months. Duke Nukem: Forever!"

*Das Piranha Games Team ist stolz Euch endlich mitteilen zu können an welchem Projekt wir die letzten Monate so hart gearbeitet haben. Duke Nukem: Forever!*

Erwarte übrigens nicht, dass die Dir antworten - ich habe bereits 50-60 E-Mails an Piranha geschrieben...

Schade, aber es gibt Hoffnung... einer der Game-Designer von Piranha schreibt in den letzten Tagen wieder vermehrt über Mechwarrior in seinem Blog:

http://www.bryanekman.com/?cat=6


----------



## TechnoThorsten (18. Oktober 2010)

Tja so ein müll.

Vielleicht hast du recht. Nur weil ich das gesehen und gefunden habe hab ich wohl zu viel vor freude ausgelassen.

Sorry das ich euch allen jetzt soviel falsche Hoffungen gemacht habe :'(

Trotzdem bleibe ich dran.

Ich habe mir auch gerade nochmal die sachen von diesem Byan Ekman durchgelesen. Die Hoffnung scheint wohl doch da zu sein weil ich mein wenn er darüber ein forum so erstellt wird es ja nicht ohne grund sein denke ich.
Und ich mein über diesen scheiß Rechtsstreit hört oder kriegt man ja auch nichts. 
Ich hoffe das sie nun endlich an der Entwicklung dran sind 

mfg TechnoThorsten


----------



## Xyrian (18. Oktober 2010)

Na, aber das bedeutet doch durchaus was gutes für Mechwarrior! Wenn die ankündigen, dass bald ihr neues Spiel erscheint, dann sind sie ja mit der Entwicklung im Endstadium. Was widerrum bedeutet, dass sie bald mit dem nächsten Spiel auf der Liste anfangen können 

Gruß


----------



## BolbyM (18. Oktober 2010)

Dann bleibt also nur - wie meistens - hoffen und beten.
Leider gibt es auch keine anderen Spiele, die man alternativ bzw. als Überbrückung spielen könnte und die in die gleiche Richtung gehen 
Chromehounds gibt es nicht für den PC. Und an diesem anderen Projekt (BattleTech:XX - oder so ähnlich) scheiterte ich bereits am Versuch, es zu installieren.


----------



## Freshjive (19. Oktober 2010)

Tja, das hoffen ist aber berechtigt... Bryan Ekman ist nicht irgendwer. Er ist der Mitbegründer von Piranha Games... wenn er sich also Gedanken um Mechwarrior macht ist das schonmal ein Indiz dafür, dass er an dem Projekt auch wirklich arbeitet bzw. arbeiten wird.

Warscheinlich hat Piranha nach dem aufkeimenden Rechtsstreit mit Harmony Gold die Fertigstellung von Duke Nukem: Forever forciert und wird sich danach wieder um Mechwarrior kümmern... das Einzige was mir noch Kopfschmerzen bereitet ist die Unklarheit bzgl. des Rechtsstreits. Ich denke mal es gibt in den nächsten Wochen wieder News zu dem Projekt.


----------



## TechnoThorsten (19. Oktober 2010)

Freshjive schrieb:


> Tja, das hoffen ist aber berechtigt... Bryan Ekman ist nicht irgendwer. Er ist der Mitbegründer von Piranha Games... wenn er sich also Gedanken um Mechwarrior macht ist das schonmal ein Indiz dafür, dass er an dem Projekt auch wirklich arbeitet bzw. arbeiten wird.
> 
> Warscheinlich hat Piranha nach dem aufkeimenden Rechtsstreit mit Harmony Gold die Fertigstellung von Duke Nukem: Forever forciert und wird sich danach wieder um Mechwarrior kümmern... das Einzige was mir noch Kopfschmerzen bereitet ist die Unklarheit bzgl. des Rechtsstreits. Ich denke mal es gibt in den nächsten Wochen wieder News zu dem Projekt.




Ich hoffe du hast recht.
Ich bin momentan dabei alle teile von Mechwarrior noch einmal (zum wievielten mal auch immer zhle nicht mehr mit ^^) durchzuspielen.
Ich brauche endlich den neuen Teil ich kann es nicht mehr erwarten.


----------



## Freshjive (8. November 2010)

Smith and Tinker hat seine Homepage aktualisiert... leider ist dort kein Wort mehr von Mechwarrior - es wird ein neues Sammelspiel im Marvel-Universum angekündigt. Entweder Jordan Weisman hat sich ganz aus dem Projekt zurückgezogen oder es wird nun allein von Piranha Games entwickelt oder... tja, oder....  Ich will es lieber nicht aussprechen.


----------



## cybran (31. Dezember 2010)

tja ist alles nicht so schön zu lesen das sich MW5 noch weiter in die länge ziehen wird oder vielleicht garnicht mehr kommt. Auch habe ich zweifel das Piranha da überhaupt was vernünftiges hinbekommt fals die das machen sollten, trotzdem laß ich mich gerne überraschen und eines besseren belehren, wenns bloß mal soweit endlich wäre.

Ich grüße daher alle mitfiebernen Mechkämpfer


----------



## wiley (9. Januar 2011)

schon schade wenn es nix werden würde.bin selbst classic battletech fan.
da kann man nur das beste hoffen....

@PCGH könntet ihr der sache vielleicht mal auf den grund gehen?


----------



## Freshjive (19. Januar 2011)

Tja, auch ich habe als Jugendlicher etliche Stunden Classic BT gespielt... haben es aber häufig mit dem Rollenspiel kombiniert. Tja, die Zeit ist leider vorbei - weckt aber schöne Erinnerungen. Wollen wir mal den Blick nach vorne richten... ich habe mal wieder etwas nachgeforscht... vorab - was neues habe ich auch nicht gefunden, aber zumindest ein paar Hinweise:

Mein einziger Strohhalm im Hinblick auf Mechwarrior ist nach wie vor die Homepage von Bryan Ekman (www.bryanekman.com). Er ist Designer im Entwicklerstudio von Pirhana Games, die haben auch den Trailer im Juli 2009 für MW erstellt. Seit seinem Homepage-Update Ende 2010 hat er im linken Rand ein Screenshot aus dem Mechwarriortrailer untergebracht und im rechten den Duke... außerdem waren seine Blog Updates immer wieder auf Fragen bzgl. der Darstellung von Simulationen gerichtet... alle Mitleser des Blogs sehen das als heimlichen Hinweis auf seine aktuelle (!) Arbeit an Mechwarrior. Offiziell darf er dazu natürlich nichts in seinem privatem Blog schreiben.

In seiner Neujahrsnachricht hat Bryan nun darauf hingewiesen, dass er in den kommenden 3 Monaten viel unterwegs sein wird. Es wurde gemunkelt, dass ein Publisher für Mewarrior gesucht wird. Insofern kann ich mir vorstellen, dass wir in den nächsten Wochen vielleicht endlich mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von diesem Projekt erhalten werden... 

Es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass es sich um Werbemaßnahmen für den Duke handelt. Das halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich... warum sollte der Designer eines Entwicklerstudios auf Promo-Tour gehen, wenn schon ein Publisher für das Spiel gefunden wurde... oder ist dieser Gedankengang falsch...?

(Als kurze Info für alle Unwissenden: Pirhana Games hat auch als Entwickler am Duke mitgearbeitet und Take 2 verteibt den Titel nun als Publisher)

So... ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn mal die PC Games ein bischen nachforschen würde...


----------



## oaonorm (24. Januar 2011)

Ich will es haben! nicht ich möchte bitte oder so, sondern ich will!
Ich habe mit MW4 Englisch gelernt (im internationalem clan) in 3 Monaten!
In der Schule habe ich in 6 Jahren nicht annähernd soviel mitbekommen.
In der deutschen Planetenliga habe ich im Clan Hells Horses wohl die schönsten Spielstunden meines lebens gehabt.

Ich hab kein bock auf drecks WOW und auch nicht auf irgend so nen drecks shooter mit psoydo taktik Mist.

Kann nicht jemand ne Seite basteln auf der wir alle unterschreiben?
Die wir in allen Foren posten können und somit Leute bekommen und mit 5000 Unterschriften (einerseits viel andererseits werden jetzt welche sagen das interessiert doch keinen publisher...) Pirhana was in die Hand geben kann.

Ich hab von Webdesign und dem hosten ner Seite keinen Plan.
Aber ich könnte auf englisch übersetzen jemanden für russisch und französisch könnt ich auch auftreiben 

Oder gibt es schon ne Seite und meine google Skillz sind zu schlecht?

ok die seite von mektek gibt es ja ^^


----------



## Hyphon (26. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass MW5 noch kommen wird.

Piranha hat u.a. von Harmony Gold eine Unterlassungserklärung zugeschickt bekommen.

U.a. geht es um das Modell Warhammer aus dem Trailer. Die Rechte für die Designs liegen bei Harmony Gold (immer noch) und zwar für die ganze Welt außer Japan.

Das Orginal-Design ist aus der Serie Robotech (Int. Titel)/Macross(7), die von Harmony Gold vertrieben wird.

FASA hat in den 90ern auch schon mit den Anwälten von HG Bekanntschaft gemacht. Danach sind dan einige Modelle von der Bildfläche verschwunden (auch die "Unseen" genannt):

Warhammer, Marodeur, Battletitan, Leopard Dropship, Valkyrie, Hornet, Wasp(LAM), Archer, Riffleman. Ob 100%ig richtig und vollständig weiß ich gerade nicht. Auf jeden Fall sind alle Designs aus Robotech und anderen Serien.

Piranha hatte angekündigt die Unseen in den BTC Designs wie sie damals rauskamen wieder reinzunehmen. Das hat wohl auch HG mitbekommen.

Angeblich ist die Entwicklung unterbrochen bis die Rechtslage geklärt ist.

Ich denke aber eher, dass Piranha zumacht. Solche Unterlassungsklagen sind verdammt teuer...


----------



## cybran (26. Januar 2011)

tja fals das alles Stimmen sollte, wäre das für zig tausende Fan`s ein absolutes Desaster. Ich würde mich von daher sehr freuen wenn PCGH da mal hinter fragen könnte. PCGH hat da da viel eher möglichkeiten an die Leute von Piranha ranzukommen als wir, die jetzt schon seid 7 Jahren drauf warten und keine Auskunft bekommen.


----------



## wiley (27. Januar 2011)

moinsen,  meine im mektek forum gelesen zu haben das die rechtslage geklärt sei. ist schon etliche wochen her und den forumpost habe ich auf die schnelle leider nicht gefunden...


----------



## frx-rider (31. Januar 2011)

Hi,
ich klinke mich hier auch mal rein als alter Mechwarrior Fan

Habe mal nach dem Foreneintrag meines Vorredners die beliebte Suchmaschine angeschmissen und nach etlichen Seiten diesen Eintrag gefunden.

Mechwarrior 5? - Seite 27 - BattleTech.info

Ist es der besagte Foreneintrag?

Aber es scheint wirklich weiter zu gehen mit Mechwarrior 



mfg


----------



## wiley (2. Februar 2011)

ne war im mektek forum.

Piranha Games - Current News

man achte auf das kleine bild rechts."currently under development".

na hoffen wir mal das beste


----------



## bad guy (6. Februar 2011)

Mechwarrior Living Legends
Leider keine Single Player Kampange, dafür ein hammer Multiplayer.
Full Conversion Mod (Mod of the Year 2009, Readers und Editors Choice)
Videos:
YouTube - MechWarrior: Living Legends - Madcat Madness
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1w5xBk9B1E&t=0m0s
Lasst euch nicht von den vielen Youtube Vids von alten Versionen täuschen.


----------



## Xyrian (6. Februar 2011)

Hab ich weiter vorne bereits drin. Aber danke dass du daran erinnerst 
Gruß


----------



## Freshjive (23. März 2011)

So meine Lieben - Bryan Ekman hat mich nicht enttäuscht... in seinem Blog ist folgender winziger Hinweis enthalten:

Mech = 

Anschließend gab er ausgiebig Antworten darüber, dass das Spiel für alle Plattformen (PC,PS3,XBox) entwickelt wird... aus meiner Sicht leider nicht exklusiv für PC, aber ich hoffe trotzdem darauf, dass es sich vorwiegend um eine Simulation handelt und nicht zu sehr verwurstet wird. Zumindest dürfen wir uns endlich auf einen neuen Teil freuen!!!

the sum of experience = b + e


----------



## Xyrian (23. März 2011)

Hurra!  Damit hatte ich schon fast nicht mehr gerechnet 

Gruß


----------



## Redhopper (13. August 2011)

Entwickler: 
Piranha Games


Publisher: 
Microsoft


Releasedatum: 
2. Quartal 2012


USK: 
Kennzeichnung ausstehend



Preis: 
unbekannt


Vorgänger: 
MechWarrior 4 - Mercenaries

Na da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Redhopper (13. August 2011)

Achso die Info habe ich vom Spieleradar


----------



## Redhopper (3. November 2011)

So Leute neue Infos zu Mechwarrior

hier der Link  MechWarrior Online


----------



## onslaught (4. November 2011)

OHJEEEE, mir schwant übles, Free to Play Onlinegame, ich will n'richtiges Game, mit Solo part und Lan-Modus


----------



## Redhopper (6. November 2011)

Genau diese Befürchtung habe ich auch ,dann is nix mit Ligaspiel eigene Server stellen,Lan Partys.Wahrscheinlich wieder jede menge noobs die sich für teures geld die dicken Mechs kaufen und der Rest der Spieler in die Röhre schauen die normal spielen und entwickeln b.z.w. Forschen.Aber ok warten wir erst mal ab.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. November 2014)

... und spielt's hier jemand? MWO...?


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (29. November 2014)

Ich habs mir mal angesehen und krieg ständig Newsletter, hab aber noch keine stunde ingame verbracht... sieht mir zu sehr nach Pay2Win aus


----------



## MFZ (18. Februar 2015)

Alle spiel-relevanten Bestandteile sind gegen Spielwährung (evtl nach einer Abklingzeit nach Einführung gegen Echtgeld) verfügbar, visueller Schnick-Schnack und weitere Stellplätze für Mechs sind gegen Echtgeld und/oder erfolgreicher Teilnahme an "Challenges" und "Tournaments" verfügbar.
Der Einstieg ist nicht leicht und ggfs. langwierig (keine großen Erfolge unter 1 Monat Spielzeit erwarten!) aber insgesamt kann das Spiel kostenfrei erfolgreich betrieben werden.


----------



## Nemesis (20. Februar 2015)

JA, ich spiele MWO.... bin seit jeher Mech Warrior Fan....  

zum Thema kostenfrei... ja... man kann es definitiv erfolgreich kostenfrei spielen.... allerdings gibt es einige Mech Varianten, wie z.B. die Hero Mechs nur gegen MC. Diese müssen mit Geld erworben werden.

Man hat am Anfang einen Kadetten Status, bei dem man schneller zu XP und C-Bills kommt. Allerdings nur die ersten 25 Matches.

Mir macht es auf jeden Fall Spaß und es gibt auch regelmäßig neue Mechs.


----------



## HisN (24. April 2015)

Am WE ist Schlacht von Tukayyid-Event. Ein Planet, 63 Slots, 1500 Piloten
Entstaubt die Mechs.

MWO: News



BTW: Die Phönix-Legion rekrutiert^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die aktuelle Challenge ist übrigens nicht besonders schwer, nur unglaublich Zeitaufwendig. Gibt aber auch wieder MC, Cbills, Consumables, einen Mech und lustige "Gadgets" fürs Cockpit und fürs Forum zu gewinnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (2. Mai 2015)

*Seufz*
Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass wirklich fast jeder der ernsthaft MWO zockt dieses WE an der Tukuyyid-Challenge teilgenommen hat ... dann ist 17.000 Spieler (offizielle Statistik) ja nicht gerade der Knaller.

MWO: Forums - Tukayyid Hat Es Bewiesen... - Page 3


----------



## MFZ (2. Mai 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass wirklich fast jeder der ernsthaft MWO zockt dieses WE an der Tukuyyid-Challenge teilgenommen hat ...


Wenn das Wörtchen "wenn" nicht wär 



HisN schrieb:


> dann ist 17.000 Spieler (offizielle Statistik) ja nicht gerade der Knaller.


Was wäre denn für dich "der Knaller"?


----------



## HisN (2. Mai 2015)

17 Mio 
Nein, eine Nullstelle mehr wäre schon cool.


----------



## HisN (3. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mp2S_TzILGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HisN (21. Juli 2015)

Heute gehen die EU-Server live

MWO: News


----------



## HisN (10. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AOLIyzN0sKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HisN (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eQVRkBpDBxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. Oktober 2015)

Danke für dein Bemühen, HisN. Ich fürchte aber, dass es bei den Videos mehr Neuigkeiten gibt als im Spiel selbst. PSR war ja offenbar auch nur ein mißlungenger Scherz, CW scheint inzwischen komplett abgestorben zu sein und PGI versucht, sich mit dem unseen-Bonus klassischer Mechs über Wasser zu halten. Ich spiel zwar auch noch gern, aber ich habe kaum noch Hoffnung, dass das Spiel noch nennenswerte, weitere Inhalte bekommt.


----------



## HisN (12. Oktober 2015)

Seit die sich vom Publisher getrennt haben geht es Vorwärts.Sind halt nur 18(?) Leute. 
Ich bin froh dass sich da überhaubt was bewegt.


----------



## sal (15. Oktober 2015)

nur noch 18 leute ? .. ja es ist wahrlich schade was aus MWO geworden ist

es hatte so viel potential... aber was so als endprodukt bei rumgekommen ist... überzeugt mich nicht wirklich.. und ich bin legendary founder... also hab schon auf kickstarter viel kohle gelassen, für ein neues Mechwarrior....

CW ist so mies gebalanced das man es wirkich bleiben lassen kann
ich hatte mir jetzt das Marauder Pack geholt - Bin seit den Büchern vom Grauen Tod, ein absoluter fan dieses Mechs 

so generell macht das spiel schon noch spass - mir persönlcih dauert alles etwas zu lange.. und für jemanden der nicht so viel zeit inverstieren möchte - bzw nicht so firm in sachen Battletech ist, wird es halt schwer sich einen Mech mal eben gescheit zusammen zubauen.

viel zu wenig Infos
unübersichtliches Interface bzw. Mechbay.
null erklärung!


Ich vermisse MWLL!


----------



## HisN (6. Februar 2016)

Die besten Shooter 2015/2016 - Das sind unsere Top 10 - GameStar Mechwarrior auf Platz 2


----------



## HisN (1. Juli 2016)

This is Mechwarrior Online





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sj88trJLNUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alreech (22. Juni 2017)

Mal wieder einen Thread aus dem Grab holen:

*MWO hat das aufleveln der Mechs geändert.*
Früher gab es drei Level:
Basic, Elite, Master.
Basic hatte 8 Skills, Elite hatte 4 Skills, und Master hatte einen Skill.
Ohne die Basic Skills war ein Mech behäbig.
Mit den kompletten Elite Skills war ein Mech deutlich agiler, d.h. es war ein muss jeden Mech den man länger spielen wollte auf dieses Level zu heben.
Der Master Skill brachte nur einen zusätzlichen Platz für Module.

Um seinen Mech auf Elite skillen zu können war es nötig bei 3 Varianten dieses Mechtyps alle Basic Skills freizuschalten.
Was nichts anders bedeutet als das man zwei weitere Mechs hochgrinden musste um den einen Mech den man spielen wollte voll zu optimieren.
Zusätzlich musste man noch Module mit GXP und C-Bills kaufen (und diese ergrinden)
Viele haben das auch als Grind empfunden, und nicht als Spielspaß.

Diese System und die Module wurde von PGI jetzt abgeschafft.
Statt dessen hat jetzt jeder Mech über 250 Skillknoten von denen man 91 freischalten kann.
Da man nicht alle freischalten kann muß man sich entscheiden welche Knoten man nimmt.
Das hört sich jetzt nicht besser an... ist es aber.
Das freischalten der einzelnen Knoten geht wesentlich schneller als früher, man muß auch keine 3 Varianten spielen.
Jeder Skillpunkt kostet 800 XP (oder GXP) und eine kleine Menge C-Bills.

Wer vor der Umstellung schon Mechs gelevelt hatte bekommt für diese Mechs Skillknoten, für die gekauften Module gab es GXP und C-Bills zurück.
Wer Artillerieschläge und UAVs für Echtgeld hatte bekommt dafür MCs.
Selbst wer nur Trial Mechs gespielt hat kann nach dem Kauf dieser Mechs die erspielten XP zum Skillen nutzen.
Es lohnt sich also gerade wieder bei MWO reinzuschauen.

Ausserdem hat PGI wieder einen Sale:
MWO: News

Start Time:  June 21st 5 PM PDT /  (June 22nd 12 AM UTC)
End Time: June 30th 5 PM PDT /  (July 1st 12 AM UTC)

Manche Mechs kann man mit C-Bills ( der Ingame Währung ) für 30% weniger kaufen.
Von diesen Mechs sind am interessantesten sicherlich die Enforcer, Grashopper, Black Knights und Mauler.
Allerdings sind keine Varianten dabei die einen C-Bill Bonus bringen.

Für Echtgeld gibt es MCs und Mechpacks.
Zu den *MCs *gibt es je nachdem wieviel Echtgeld man ausgibt Mechbays, Warhorns, Supply Caches oder sogar Mechs (ab 50 $) dazu.
IMHO: kein Kaufgrund ausser man wollte eh MCs kaufen.


Die *Mechpacks* fangen ab 16 $ an, dafür gibt es 3 leichte Mechs vom gleichen Typ (Panther oder Wolfhound) aber mit verschieden Varianten.
Da man keine 3 Mechs mehr hochleveln muß ist das jetzt nicht gerade ein Kaufgrund, zudem sind sich zumindest beim Wolfhound die Varianten sehr ähnlich

Allerdings hat einer der Mechs einen 30% C-Bill Bonus, dazu gibt es 3 Mechbays (= 900 MC) und 6 Farben die man auf jeden Mech verwenden kann ( 6000 MC ).
D.h. so ein 16$ Pack entspricht eine MC Wert von 6900, dafür zahlt man im Sale 30.00 $

IMHO sind die 16$ Packs ein guter Deal auch wenn man zwei der drei Mechs nicht braucht. 
Die Variante mit dem 30% C-Bill Bonus lohnt sich wenn man öfters spielt.
Die Farben lohnen sich wenn man seine Mechs umlackieren will.
Die drei Mechbays kann man brauchen wenn man sich noch mehr Mechs kaufen will.
Selbst die beiden unbenötigten Varianten kann man ausschlachten und die Einzelteile in anderen Mechs verwenden. 
Ob man jetzt Panther oder Wolfhound nimmt ist realtiv egal.
Der Panther hat Sprungdüsen und die Varianten sind abwechslungsreicher, der Wolfshound ist etwas schneller.


----------

